# Nwa



## Great (Oct 6, 2021)

Any DC getting nwa. Some departments in my DC is getting nwa. They also change the process. They going by workday app than after that they do nwa. They do not ask for vle anymore. If want go home early sign up on workday if you do not They figure you do not want go home so they go to nwa.


----------



## Oops (Oct 6, 2021)

I guess let's start with "what is NWA"?


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 6, 2021)

Oops said:


> I guess let's start with "what is NWA"?



One of the best rap groups of all time. I'm thrilled to hear they are getting back together. The reunion will be bittersweet without Easy-E though. Some new Ice Cube rhymes, with Dr. Dre's productions and MC Ren's beats should be dope.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 6, 2021)

No Work Available NWA cutting hours at dc.


			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/involuntary-cutting-of-tm-hours.23936/#post-565375


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 6, 2021)

Who would’ve ever guessed that hiring 60-75 people each week would result in over staffing?  Or more likely, not enough equipment to go around.  Go figure.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Oct 7, 2021)

We have hordes of orange vest sweeping. 

It's a nightmare.

They get together in large groups and then do a flying V formation right down main travel ways.

Then you also have large circle jerks in the same main travel aisle.

Add in the lone wolf's sweeping aisles who push out large piles of debris right into the main aisle..

And they are getting a 3k bonus.  Even if they do work they do 30% at best.  Gonna be funny when they all hit their 90 days and they can't just fire them.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Oct 7, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Who would’ve ever guessed that hiring 60-75 people each week would result in over staffing?  Or more likely, not enough equipment to go around.  Go figure.



They probly thought they would all quit but surprise surprise when you let people stand around all night and playing on their phones they stick around.


----------



## Luck (Oct 8, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> They probly thought they would all quit but surprise surprise when you let people stand around all night and playing on their phones they stick around.


Yeah it was sort of a perfect storm. They all rushed in so quickly we ran out of room and none of them have gotten a taste of what the work is really like, so they don't quit.


Great said:


> Any DC getting nwa. Some departments in my DC is getting nwa. They also change the process. They going by workday app than after that they do nwa. They do not ask for vle anymore. If want go home early sign up on workday if you do not They figure you do not want go home so they go to nwa.


We have not gotten that far yet. We have been doing App-only VLE since Mytime came out, but so far we are down to a single department getting mandatory (WH) while the rest of us are getting a tiny bit of VLE, usually leaving an hour or so early (mostly to help with parking lot congestion). 

If they tried pulling NWA on us ever, particularly if they didn't go by reverse seniority, I would immediately march straight to every single upper supervisor and stir up the biggest shitstorm I could. 

Please at the very least tell me they are going by reverse seniority when they do it?


----------



## targetdude1 (Oct 8, 2021)

in my dept even though we have not enough op's, and i've signed up for vns, they never let anybody go home. they flex everybody they can, overstaff feeding like crazy (2-3 packers per feeder, plus 3-4 flex feeds) and push the rest to sweeping aisles.

We've pretty much got plenty of work tho that I can tell with constant 80k-100k pick plans. Just not enough equipment.


----------



## targetdude1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Luck said:


> Yeah it was sort of a perfect storm. They all rushed in so quickly we ran out of room and none of them have gotten a taste of what the work is really like, so they don't quit.
> 
> We have not gotten that far yet. We have been doing App-only VLE since Mytime came out, but so far we are down to a single department getting mandatory (WH) while the rest of us are getting a tiny bit of VLE, usually leaving an hour or so early (mostly to help with parking lot congestion).
> 
> ...




Well good luck. They started doing this a little last year, and when I complained was told according to HR it's 100% allowed if there is no work. Tough cookies.

I dont think I got involved with any questions about seniority, but that might be a more fruitful avenue. But Target just can do whatever they want. If you have seniority but lets say they hit pick plan and you are picking, well you may be forced home vs the feeder who still has work, theyre not going to force the feeder and backfill you. Even if they should.

What bugged me is they seem to have an informal policy that packers are allowed to stay if they want NO MATTER WHAT but warehouse workers, nope.

It's target though dont sweat it. 9 times out of ten they'll be begging for help. The one time they may force home, just enjoy the afternoon/day/whatever off. It wont happen often. It also seems to depend a lot on the OM. The one who would send us was kind of a jerk. I think he just did it for the power trip. Conversely a lot of OM's (not to be sexist but particularly new or female ones) seem loathe to send anybody no matter if there's absolutely nothing to do (which means you get to make money doing nothing, so you win anyway).

I remember many years ago I had a female OM straight tell me "if I have to stay here, I think you guys should too" in response to why she'd keep us all day sweeping when there was nothing to do.


----------



## Luck (Oct 8, 2021)

targetdude1 said:


> in my dept even though we have not enough op's, and i've signed up for vns, they never let anybody go home. they flex everybody they can, overstaff feeding like crazy (2-3 packers per feeder, plus 3-4 flex feeds) and push the rest to sweeping aisles.
> 
> We've pretty much got plenty of work tho that I can tell with constant 80k-100k pick plans. Just not enough equipment.


Yup. And its not even as simple as ordering more equipment. At some point every aisle is full with multiple OPs, Reach trucks, etc. We are just running at max capacity. 
I'm really surprised we haven't doing mandatory extendeds on the B keys. I know everybody hates it but its the only way to truly increase our capability to increase throughput at this point. 

Also PLEASE Brian Cornell let us utilize FLOW again. So stupid to be putting the same type of paper towel PIPO you JUST pulled from the same location. Or even better when rows of TVs sit on the dock as NR/NIW waiting sometimes days for enough space to be opened to put them away, and then the day after they get put the labels drop. 
Life was so much simpler when we could just unload tvs and dogfood as flow on the 400 dock and immediately stage it at the top of the wing to sort. 

We are doubling our workload to get the same result. And we are running out of room in the warehouse as a result.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Oct 10, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Who would’ve ever guessed that hiring 60-75 people each week would result in over staffing?  Or more likely, not enough equipment to go around.  Go figure.


We can pull fast enough but Outbound can't keep up so we stop pulling and never get caught up.  Why not send new hires to Outbound until you have one for every door?  Why send them to departments where they need to learn equipmemt to start but we have no equipment?  Is this a DC or a fun house?  

As for VLE to NWA; this is because someone high up needs to justify their existence and outrageous pay by changing things all the time just to claim they "did" "something".

I was told Half Smalls was an idea years ago that we are now just implementing.  I thought doing away with HC was great because you have less things to worry about.  No HC XS, HC S, HC M, HC L....  More efficient.  Less to sort through as a GPMer.  But nooooo, Now we have Half Smalls of EVERYTHING.  More clutter.  Less efficient.  More complicated to new hires.

And Larges are shorter.  WHY?  Safety?  Maybe this adds capacity in an aisle with Mediums and Smalls as well as Larges; but in an aisle that is nothing but Larges; we can still only fit 4 Larges per bin and all of them are shorter.  Ummmm, how did that help capacity?  How many of the Half Smalls we create could have been the top layer of a vendor built  Large that's 1 layer too tall now?  Wait.  Lost myself.  Okay.  Found myself again.  Couldn't we move Level 2 down and put 5 Larges in a bin since they are all shorter?  Or did I just make sense?  

Riddle me this:  If there are only 2 sides to an aisle to stage puts in then why on God's green would you want more than 2  different things in that aisle???  Having more than 2 different sizes or departments (CR, FD, etc) in an aisle considering you can't stage it properly without it getting jacked up or wasting spots of the third or fourth size of the second department of the yada yada yada can I just VLENWA now?  

Can't we just take Christmas wrapping paper to the wing and stage by DPCI so it doesn't fall over every time we move it an inch?  Or am I trying to work smarter and not harder?  Forgive me.  We were meant to suffer thus.  

I used to say some of their ideas must have looked good on paper when they thought it up but I can't keep lying to myself.  It's unhealthy.  Maybe it looked fitting on toilet paper but still not so goodish.

And the patio chair stacks?  Don't even get me started.  Mumble grumble i love my job i love my job all work and no play makes jack a dull boy i love my job.

And how was your day/night?  ; o )


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 12, 2021)

Luck said:


> Yeah it was sort of a perfect storm. They all rushed in so quickly we ran out of room and none of them have gotten a taste of what the work is really like, so they don't quit.
> 
> We have not gotten that far yet. We have been doing App-only VLE since Mytime came out, but so far we are down to a single department getting mandatory (WH) while the rest of us are getting a tiny bit of VLE, usually leaving an hour or so early (mostly to help with parking lot congestion).
> 
> ...


I believe when they first told us about nwa they said it’s based on reverse alphabetical order.


----------



## Great (Nov 11, 2021)

Nwa everyday. Half of packers are getting nwa everyday. It's crazy and they are still hiring. My om told his boss we do not need anymore people but he was told corporate is doing the hiring. So hopefully something is going to change soon.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Nov 11, 2021)

Wonder if they will keep all the newbs and pay them the bonus I don't think we have a single one that has done over 40-50%.
And they think the job is pulling carton air for 3-4 hours then hanging out sweeping the rest of the shift.

They won't vle anybody but the 1 or 2 overtime people that show up.  Just an ocean of people standing around all night


----------



## dcworker (Nov 12, 2021)

A1 B2 going to 12 hour shifts  at my DC no more working weekends


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 12, 2021)

dcworker said:


> A1 B2 going to 12 hour shifts  at my DC no more working weekends


Wish they would have the sense to do that at mine.  No, they schedule you 1-2 days OT, force you to report before the suns comes up, only to send you home at start of shift.  So they give your day off back, and think they deserve thanks for not making you work, after they’ve already screwed you out of sleeping in that day.  Or making plans for that day.  This happens regularly, because apparently they aren’t smart enough to cancel the OT the day before, to give you a little notice before getting up and driving in.


----------



## Luck (Nov 12, 2021)

dcworker said:


> A1 B2 going to 12 hour shifts  at my DC no more working weekends


Can you elaborate? As in the A keys are just completely gone? Or the B keys will no longer do weekend OT, just extended shifts?


----------



## dcworker (Nov 12, 2021)

Every key works 4 days or you can stick with normal overtime Schedule.


----------

